# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Reality TV.  The People's Court - Judge Marilyn Milian

## Lampada

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marilyn_Milian    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnJnA_mt_UA -_Judge Milian gives a University of Miami law student a piece of her mind_.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

1/2    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOoB2rUAjPY
2/2    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9ilOKdM0X0  
"_So the plaintiff is suing because she say's the defendant never completed a rabbit cage they traded a stereo for him to build. He say's they kept changing their minds and he ended up giving them back the stereo... They're suing for emotional distress because they claim he called animal control and they ended up removing their beloved pets from there home- all 100 of them! To top it off- she's angry and sends him texts saying since his son was molested he should be put away to keep him from hurting other people- and his son ends up reading the messages- outrageous! Sometimes I wish some plaintiff's would go on Judge Judy because she yell's a lot more. I really wish Judge Milian would have laid into her a lot more."_

----------


## Lampada

1/2   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM4bHNueosc
2/2   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkpdVWQmEhU  
"The nice gentleman pays Mr. DeJesus $2,500 for a trailer for his ex-wife, the man ... buys her steaks, which she chokes on a dies- and the man never receives the title or his money... and he won't even let them in to retrieve her personal belongings... It's the case of: Harry DEJESUS! "

----------

